# Gas Bottle Level Indicator



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Does anyone won one of these that they can recommend?

As I have now switched to 13kg Calor bottles they are rather awkward to heft around to gauge the weight of gas left in them so could do with a device that can measure the level of gas inside.

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a Primagz level indicator Graham that works a treat if you can hear it outside in a cupboard.
We use ours on the bottle in the kitchen and my wife always hears it unlike me.
I think they are only about €5 but I paid €1 at a boot sale new in packet.

Ray


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> I have a Primagz level indicator Graham that works a treat if you can hear it outside in a cupboard.
> We use ours on the bottle in the kitchen and my wife always hears it unlike me.
> I think they are only about €5 but I paid €1 at a boot sale new in packet.
> 
> Ray


Thanks Ray

I assume you mean Primagaz?

Any chance you could send me a link or a description so I can try and identify the same?

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Odd but I don't seem to be able to find any right now. But here is a description and schematic .................. Graham. I binned the packet.

https://www.google.co.uk/patents/US20050081623
This sort of thing.............................
http://www.gascylindergauge.co.uk/

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> Odd but I don't seem to be able to find any right now. But here is a description and schematic .................. Graham. I binned the packet.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/patents/US20050081623
> This sort of thing.............................
> ...


Thyanks Ray

Its this beastie I think...

https://www.westfalia.net/shops/aro...m_campaign=Google Adwords+WWC Produktdaten+UK

However it is only for use on "5, 11 and 33kg" bottles randomly! I have 13kg ones but I can't quite fathom why it is only for the stated size bottles. I have checked several vendors of this item and they all state the 3 specific sizes.

Graham:frown2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No it's not the same as mine Graham.
I will try and take a pic later. But I am very surprised I can't find one online as I did earlier this year.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Ray

The one I quoted as an example looks very much like the one in the second link you sent except the one you sent said it was OK for any size bottle...

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes it's basically the same Graham but more expensive. Pics here of my €1 version. Phone only for size comparison.
Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hasn't anyone else tried one of these things?

Kev







- you normally chip in on these kinds of threads?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Yet to find anything that’s even half accurate, there are plenty that will tell you when it’s empty which I find very useful indeed as I am unable to figure out the reason my cooker will no longer light!!!

Andy


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi andy

when the gas runs out on my van the wife tells me there is a blue light flashing on the fridge

must be a something the m/home makers do to keep us old farts awake or is it a money saving thing


barry


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Truma do an ultrasonic one

http://www.levelcheck.com/uk/


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

drcotts said:


> Truma do an ultrasonic one
> 
> http://www.levelcheck.com/uk/


Thanks

57 quid - Ouch:surprise:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I wonder why the Truma one says 'not for refillable tanks'?


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi

I think this came up before on a discussion some years ago.

It is not useable on refillables because of the 80% gubbins inside that would reflect the signal and give a false reading.

I wonder if that would apply to the ones in the earlier links. How do they work.

Regards

p-c


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Get a Gaslow manual change over guage. I have had one for years and swear by it. It was orginally fitted to my two 13Kgm bottles but now resides on my two 11Kgm Gaslow refillable bottles.
peedee


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

peedee said:


> Get a Gaslow manual change over guage. I have had one for years and swear by it. It was orginally fitted to my two 13Kgm bottles but now resides on my two 11Kgm Gaslow refillable bottles.
> peedee


Good if you have Gaslow I guess...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

All of the connections are the same!! It’s just that Gaslow are refillable and a Calor cylinder isn’t. 

The changeover will work on either.

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Looking at it, it wont work on mine as I have the en route regulator right where this would go I think.

Graham:smile2:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

p-c said:


> Hi
> 
> I think this came up before on a discussion some years ago.
> 
> ...


You are probally right P-C. I saw the gubbins one day when i visited Gaslow. The 80% shut off valve is just a small plastic float sitting on a plastic arm and couldnt have cost more than 2 or 3 quid to make. Plastic i suppose as the fluid would corrode the metal if it was metallic.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have found the gauges on the gas low automatic change over system very reliable

Obviously full is 80%, we've never run out of gas ........yet

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I can tell you how much gas is in our gaslow bottle at anytime usually within a litre. Just usage, time of year etc. This trip which is really a summer trip it's been .8 litres a day. I was two and a half litres out the other day though having not filled up for three weeks as I forgot we had been on hookup for four days so had used 2.5 litres less than normal over three weeks


----------

